# Problem: HDD extrem langsam



## fishertiger (2. November 2017)

Moin,
ich habe nun schon seit ich meinen PC zusammen gebaut hab ein Problem mit meiner HDD (ca. 1 Jahr).
Sie ist einfach extrem langsam (0,4mb/s). Ich suche erst jetzt nach einer Lösung da es vorher nie so schlimm war.
Ich habe nun neulich die Sata Kabel umgesteckt um zu schauen ob es daran liegen würde und für 1-2 Tagen hatte sie tatsächlich eine Lesegeschwindigkeit von 130mb/s.
Nach diesen 2 Tagen waren es jedoch wieder 0,4mb/s.
Aufgefallen ist mir das Ganze beim Zocken und beim bewegen von Dateien.
Ich bin mir relativ sicher ,dass sie kaputt ist jedoch nicht zu 100% da CrystalDiskInfo keine Fehlermeldung gibt und HDTune auch nicht.(Screenshots sind dabei)
Nun ist meine Frage ob sie wirklich hinüber ist oder ob ich es relativ einfach fixen kann. Außerdem plagt mich noch der Gedanke ,dass ich aufgrund meiner Unerfahrenheit bei dem Zusammenbau einen Fehler gemacht habe.
Für alle Vorschläge bin ich offen und falls weitere Fragen bestehen, beantworte ich diese gerne.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe 
Screens:
HDTune: Screenshot by Lightshot
CrystalDiskInfo: Screenshot by Lightshot
Specs: Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## razzor1984 (2. November 2017)

Hallo, laut smart ist nichts kritisch imo aktiv:
Diese Werte weiße eher auf ein Datenkabel Problem hin:
Lesefehlerrate -                                         175875135
Hardware EEC Wiederhergestellt   175875135
Suchfehler -                                                      4580363

Mein Tipp: Anderer  Sata-Port // schau dass dieser auch die maximal Bandbreite unterstützt.
Auch wenn du das Kabel schon getauscht hast, ich würde ein Qualitativ hochwertiges kaufen, bei dem du sicher sein kannst dass es 100% ok ist.


----------



## DKK007 (3. November 2017)

Oder der Kontakt an der HDD selbst ist defekt.


----------



## bastian123f (3. November 2017)

Versuche bitte mal ein anderes SATA-Kabel. Und bitte auf den SATA1 Steckplatz des Mainboards setzten (außer du möchtest dein DVD-Laufwerk auf SATA 1). Beim verkabeln nochmal die Anschlüsse kurz checken, dass auf dem Mainboard und der HDD auch alles OK ist. 
Danach mal PC starten und im BIOS überprüfen, ob auch alles konfigurier ist. Die richtige Konfiguration steht im Handbuch. Hier musst du nur der Beschreibung folgen.


----------



## fishertiger (3. November 2017)

Ok ich werde es mal versuchen, danke für die Antworten


----------



## fishertiger (3. November 2017)

So, habe nun die SATA Kabel auf dem Mainboard umgesteckt un siehe da die Werte sind wieder normal (glaube ich?).
Das Problem ist, dass ich dies schonmal versucht habe und dasselbe dabei rumgekommen ist jedoch ist die HDD  nach 1-2 Tagen wieder so langsam wie zuvor. Ich schaue mal ob der selbe Effekt dieses mal auch entsteht.
Es wurde von razzor1984 ja schon eine Hochwertigeres Kabel vorgeschlagen, mag mir das mal einer Verlinken?
Screen vom HDTune Test: Screenshot by Lightshot
Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten und ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## bastian123f (3. November 2017)

fishertiger schrieb:


> So, habe nun die SATA Kabel auf dem Mainboard umgesteckt un siehe da die Werte sind wieder normal (glaube ich?).
> Das Problem ist, dass ich dies schonmal versucht habe und dasselbe dabei rumgekommen ist jedoch ist die HDD  nach 1-2 Tagen wieder so langsam wie zuvor. Ich schaue mal ob der selbe Effekt dieses mal auch entsteht.
> Es wurde von razzor1984 ja schon eine Hochwertigeres Kabel vorgeschlagen, mag mir das mal einer Verlinken?
> Screen vom HDTune Test: Screenshot by Lightshot
> Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten und ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden


Ich habe immer die billigsten Kabel drin und hatte noch nie Probleme. Aber vielleicht mal ein anderes von einem anderen Hersteller. Nicht dass du doch ein schlechtes erwischt hast.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (3. November 2017)

Im Übrigen gibts hier 0 Lese- und 0 Such-Fehler, Seagate verwendet da einen zweigeteilten hexadezimalen 48 Bit Rohwert, die ersten 16 Bit sind die Fehler, die letzten 32 Bit die Lese- bzw. Such-Vorgänge. Solange die ECC Anzahl gleich den Lesevorgängen bleibt ist auch da alles i.O.


----------



## fishertiger (6. November 2017)

UPDATE: 
Wie schon befürchtet ist die Festplatte wieder auf diesem Stand: Screenshot by Lightshot
Tipps was ich jetzt machen kann ? Anderes Kabel andere Festplatte etc?
MfG


----------



## razzor1984 (6. November 2017)

Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Im Übrigen gibts hier 0 Lese- und 0  Such-Fehler, Seagate verwendet da einen zweigeteilten hexadezimalen 48  Bit Rohwert, die ersten 16 Bit sind die Fehler, die letzten 32 Bit die  Lese- bzw. Such-Vorgänge. Solange die ECC Anzahl gleich den  Lesevorgängen bleibt ist auch da alles i.O.



Ich hatte seit jahren keine Seagtes(nach den 3TB Baracuda Fiasko ist es mehr als verständlich) mehr, hitachi bzw toshiba und  auch wd nutzen die smart rohwerte 1:1 Hex to dezimal - Aber gut zu  wissen dass Seagate die Smartwerte anders interprediert
(Raw Read error Rate bzw Seek Error Rate && Hardware ECC Recovered)



fishertiger schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> Wie schon befürchtet ist die Festplatte wieder auf diesem Stand: Screenshot by Lightshot
> Tipps was ich jetzt machen kann ? Anderes Kabel andere Festplatte etc?
> MfG



Wie voll ist die HDD? Check mal den Fragmentierung - Wie hoch ist diese?
Hast du  das Kabel getauscht?


----------



## fishertiger (7. November 2017)

Kabel sind noch nicht getauscht, nehm ich mal in Anschlag. HDD wurde vor kurzem erst formatiert (schnelle formatierung) als auch defragmentiert.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2017)

Dann scheinen ja zumindest keine wichtigen Daten drauf zu sein. 

Wenn du formatiert hast, brauchst du nicht noch mal defragmentieren. Denn mit dem frischen Dateisystem kann Windows die Daten ohne Einschränkungen ablegen. 

Allerdings solltest du die Formatierung noch mal ohne "schnell" machen. Dabei werden alle Bytes ausgenullt. Dabei sollten dann defekte Sektoren auf jeden Fall auffallen und entsprechend im Smart gemeldet werden. 
Oder mal H2Testw laufen lassen: H2testw | heise Download


----------

